
Show HN: Create and play digital board games with rule enforcement - siweizzz
https://turn-base.com/games/lobby/22/
======
siweizzz
I made a website for people to prototype and playtest/play board games

Quick summary:

    
    
      - online, multiplayer gameplay
      - rules are enforced (using a DSL)
      - customize the look and feel using WYSIWYG editors
      - modular: mix and match tokensets and boards across different games
      - bonus: videochat while you play
    

Deck Chess is a proof of concept for the system: [https://turn-
base.com/games/lobby/22/](https://turn-base.com/games/lobby/22/)

